

Good Design Is Thorough Down to the Last Detail - jkoschei
http://theindustry.cc/2014/09/10/good-design-thorough-last-detail/

======
justinraczak
I always enjoy a well-formulated counterposition to not sweating the details
and favoring shipping quickly. I've found the trick with these delightful
"details" is that users are often unaware of their appreciation for them. That
is, these are things that are "felt and not seen". They are unaware the
experience is better with them but would feel the degradation if they were
removed.

